# Paph. helenae question



## abax (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm preparing to transfer my three helenae to basket culture and my reading suggests that the addition of a few
limestone gravels added to the potting mix might be in
order. Any yeas or neys on this?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 2, 2015)

abax said:


> I'm preparing to transfer my three helenae to basket culture and my reading suggests that the addition of a few
> limestone gravels added to the potting mix might be in
> order. Any yeas or neys on this?



I added extra calcium to mine in the form of crushed coral, and while I can't confirm it's helped, the plant is very healthy and growing really well so I doubt it hurts.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 3, 2015)

I would just suggest you look at fibre's post from late October showing the results of growing Paph helenae in media with limestone and draw your own conclusions. Of course, your results may vary. Since you have 3 perhaps try different amounts and report back in a year.


----------



## John M (Dec 3, 2015)

Based on evidence given in other posts here, most noteably fibre's posts, when I repot my 3 helenae clones, I'm going to add in limestone screenings to the mix. Currently, my plants are healthy and doing well; but, I think that they could grow more vigorously. I'm hoping that adding the limestone gives me that result.


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2015)

Me too, John. I have two really growing well and the one
tardy one that's healthy, but growing so slowly. I managed to get three Paphs. in baskets today and will
keep going as long as Himself can turn out the baskets.
I lined my baskets with coco fiber and it looks nice as
well as draining really fast. I suspect I've been over-
watering the helenae a bit.


----------

